
How to 'Completely' Test Your Website - nreece
http://www.labnol.org/internet/design/completely-test-website-errors-html-standards/2673/
======
nweiner
In regards to browser testing, a screen shot isn't enough to ensure complete
compatibility. You need to make sure things interact accurately (ex CSS Drop-
downs, or javascript). To do a 'complete' test, you should install all major
browsers on your machine.

